# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  WEIRD lucid dream.... unable to move?

## XPslashXP

So i took a nap during the day and proceeded to slip into dream world. In my dream i was sitting in what appeared to be my bedroom and i was rummaging through my drawers and sorting through various items. Then I pulled out 3 little stuffed bears that my mom gave me in preschool (which i still have). At this point i realized, wait a moment, i only have one of these, wow im dreaming!! Then s*** hit the fan when all of a sudden the dream began to vibrate and i began to spin and become dizzy then hit the floor and couldnt move my body, the world was extremely blurry and i tried uttering commands like attain clarity, and become lucid but my voice was muffled. Alas, i then had a false awakening where i was in my room still dreaming and performed a reality check to no avail and woke up. I read some other threads and could i have just woken up during sleep paralysis? Thanks for any input and forgive me if there's more threads just like this.

----------


## DILDo

Ha, that's what one of my very first lucid dreams felt like. Everything was spinning and out of control. You need to train yourself to calm down once you enter lucid state. It'll help if you visualize a previous dream, or a dream you want to have, wander around, become lucid and immediantly tell yourself "okay, calm the fuck down". Relaxation is the key.

----------


## avatar0

Not unusual i'd say... i remember my first lucid was a nightmare ... i think its because you expect it to be scary/messed up and thats why it is.
Often just a passing thought of something scary can mess up your dream, at least for me its like that.
But as long as you try to enjoy yourself and be calm you should have no problem and have nice lucid dreams. 
it also helps not to read or watch scary shit before going to bed. I wouldn't recommend reading the "beyond dreaming"/nightmare threads here either. 
btw, ive had very similar dreams to what you had.

----------


## Dreamingofshane

You see my first lucid dream was me in a giant house if video games and it had different ones in every room and out in the back yard was a big BEATIFUL garden with a litle pond in the middle. The dream was fine the first night and I was so excited to go back the next and I was there but I picked up a defective video game and then every one looked at me as if I had killed someone and then it did the same thing yours did.... The room shook an blured out and I woke up... The next night I tried to enter the dream again but it seemed simply impossible so eventually I gave up and did not have another lucid dream unltil at least 5 months later in which I had a lucid dream about the world ending. So basically I figured our that what you have to do is calm down (because it sounded like you were frantic) and ou need to firmly say "i know I'm dreaming and I know I can move!" also I think this was caused by you not touching enough..... You see I like to go around singing (an I know this may be weird) "i know I'm dreaming yes Im dreaming, I know I am!" and touch sides of buildings and other structures. It may be akward but if someone calls you weird or dumb firmly say, "I know that you never insult me I also know that you love my singing." and besides your in your own dream so you do what you want!!!! Have fun sleeping!!!!!! :SleepMeditate2:

----------

